# About me



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am 47 years old male from Norway. I have hade some periouds in enjoying music, progressive rock, jazz, pop/ rock and so on. But now I am in a classic al music periode.

I am no expert. But I think I have a good listening ear. But I forget easily what I have listened to. So this blog will be "in the moment". My experiences here and now.
ch
I am educated in childcare, but I had to stop working because of psychological problems. I find music as the best terapi, bether than any medicine!

I have a wonderful daughter, I am a part time daddy, and really enjoy following her in different parts of childhood. She is now 8 years.


----------

